# BELGRADE | West 65 | 155m | 40 fl | T/O



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

Projects around West 65 Tower...


----------



## Bez_imena

by KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion

http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1311&p=692138#p692138[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Balkanunion

*Update*

New ones




Hrabro u napredak said:


>


----------



## Arnorian

The 400 m2 penthouse on the 40th floor has been bought by Djoković for 2 million €.


----------



## Gelato

wow, the progress seems getting faster day by day.


----------



## Bez_imena

by lisica


----------



## CikaPera

by pfkBG


----------



## Bez_imena

beobuild.rs


----------



## Le Clerk

Superb building !


----------



## Balkanunion

*Update*

facade is there



Supaplex said:


> Sa BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1311&sid=bf52221c0bdff748879f990163f7b52e&start=2650


----------



## Balkanunion

Photo: Supaplex


----------



## Balkanunion

Pics: Saša BB


----------



## Bez_imena

by Bukira


----------



## Balkanunion

@strahinjas


----------



## CikaPera




----------



## GorBra

In Block 65, the tallest building in Belgrade - WEST 65 TOWER - is currently being built in New Belgrade. The building will be 155 meters high and will have 40 floors. The 17th floor is currently under construction. When the Belgrade Tower in Belgrade Waterfront is built, it will be the second tallest building in Belgrade, the third will be SKYLINE.


----------



## Singidunum

Photo: Dvogled


----------



## Balkanunion

Misho Govorcin


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Balkanunion

ph: dzoledzole


----------



## Balkanunion

Ph: Lisica


----------



## Balkanunion

PH: H20


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Balkanunion

Ph: Bukira and embassy of France in Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena

KALENIC


----------



## Marco Polo

Getting there!

Good to see it being completed


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Arnorian

Let's hope it won't stay alone for long.


----------



## Balkanunion

Beobuild


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

PSP Farman West 65 - [ Multifunkcionalni kompleks - 152.437 kvm ]


Ono što smo imali prilike da vidimo je plan za multifunkcionalni kompleks koji po svojim karakteristikama pretenduje da postavi novi standard u održivosti i kvalitetu ponude. Projekat koji će biti građen u bloku 65, na uglu ulica Omladinskih brigada i buduće trase Unutrašnjeg magistralnog...




beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

dr strangelove


----------



## Gelato

Thanks for update


----------



## Bez_imena

dr strangelove


----------



## Balkanunion

Pics: Dr strangelove + Homer Jay


----------



## Bez_imena

dr strangelove


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 27, 2021:*








Belgrade by S Christmas on 500px.com









Belgrade by S Christmas on 500px.com


----------



## Balkanunion

Yesterday, pic by Antonela Riha


----------

